# Pues



## Jenawen22

Como se dice "Pues" en italiano?

Por ejemplo, quiero traducir la frase:

*Pues, no sabia que le iba a mandar el programa para el concierto tan pronto.*

___, no sapevo che andavo a mandarLa il programma per il concerto cosi presto.


----------



## irene.acler

"Pues" es una de esas palabras difíciles de traducir al italiano.
Aquí se habla de "pues", échale un vistazo.

En mi opinión la traducción también depende de lo que precede esta frase.


----------



## 0scar

En este caso _*pues=veramente*_


----------



## la italianilla

irene.acler said:


> "Pues" es una de esas palabras difíciles de traducir al italiano.
> Aquí se habla de "pues", échale un vistazo.
> 
> En mi opinión la traducción también depende de lo que precede esta frase.



Concordo in pieno, difatti se dai un occhiata al Rae si notano tutti i diversi modi di usarlo che sicuramente non hanno un'unica corrispondenza in italiano. Aggiungici poi che spesso e volentieri ha valore di intercalare...e capisci la difficoltà. In base a quest'ultime parole che ti scrivo, mi sento di proporti questa mia possibile traduzione:

_Pues, no sabía que le iba a mandar el programa para el concierto tan pronto.
Beh, non sapevo che le avrei mandato_ (o _avrebbe_, se si tratta di terza persona singolare) _il programma per il concerto così presto._

Per capire bene la traduzione corretta di _IBA a + infinitivo_ in italiano leggi questo topic.

Ciao!


----------



## Neuromante

Estoy de acuerdo con Irene, hace falta saber cual es la frase anterior.
Podría ser traducido incluso con *¿E con ciò? *según un contexto más amplio. Aunque parezca improbable a simple vista.


----------



## irene.acler

Estoy de acuerdo con la propuesta de la italianilla: _beh_.
_E con ciò _a decir verdad no me suena en este caso, pero claro, un contexto más amplio nos ayudaría.


----------



## Cecilio

A me suona strana questa virgola dopo la parola "pues" nel esempio proposto da Jenawen. Almeno in Spagna non sarebbe molto normale fare una pausa dopo "pues". Forse questa pausa e la intonazione del "pues" siano diverse nello spagnolo di alcune regioni americane, ma non sono sicuro.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> A me suona strana questa virgola dopo la parola "pues" nel esempio proposto da Jenawen. Almeno in Spagna non sarebbe molto normale fare una pausa dopo "pues". Forse questa pausa e la intonazione del "pues" sono diverse nello spagnolo di alcune regioni americane, ma non sono sicuro.


 
En italiano sería normal la coma después de "beh", porque se hace una pausa mientras se habla.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> En italiano sería normal la coma después de "beh", porque se hace una pausa mientras se habla.



Pues ya ves, en español de España no se hace esa pausa. Y me parece que en el español,de América tampoco.


----------



## Neuromante

Cecilio, depende de lo uqe se quiera decir.
Si la traducción es *Beh* a mi me resultaría lógica la coma en español. Aunque reconozco que preferiría una palabra distinta. De hecho tu "*Pues ya ves"* no se traduce por *"beh"*

Hay zonas de la península donde el *pues* es casi una muletilla que necesita coma casi siempre


----------



## Cecilio

Neuromante said:


> Hay zonas de la península donde el *pues* es casi una muletilla que necesita coma casi siempre



¿Podrías poner un ejemplo contextualizado de lo que dices? A mí no se me ocurre ninguno.


----------



## 0scar

En este caso el _*pues*_ es una muletilla.
En Argentina no se usa el _*pues*_ para nada.


----------



## Neuromante

La verdad es que no podría.
Creo que son los maños. Pero poco más. Lo sé por haberlo leído en novelas (De las costumbristas y similares) y oído en televisión.


----------



## Sabrine07

Cecilio said:


> A me suona strana questa virgola dopo la parola "pues" nell'esempio proposto da Jenawen. Almeno in Spagna non sarebbe molto normale fare una pausa dopo "pues". Forse questa pausa e l'intonazione del "pues" sono diverse nello spagnolo di alcune regioni americane, ma non sono sicuro.


Estoy de acuerdo: sin coma.
Distinto sería el caso de:
pues sí,
pues no,


----------



## la italianilla

Cecilio said:


> A me suona strana questa virgola dopo la parola "pues" nel esempio proposto da Jenawen. Almeno in Spagna non sarebbe molto normale fare una pausa dopo "pues"...(CUT)...



L'ho pensato anch'io quando l'ho visto, ma non ho osato scriverlo perché non ne ero sicura. Se fosse senza la virgola, oltre al "beh" con valore intercalare che ho proposto, per me andrebbe bene anche la prima versione di Oscar, ovvero "Veramente" con tono un po' come per "giustificarsi".

_Pues no sabía que le iba a mandar el programa para el concierto tan pronto.
Beh, non sapevo che le avrei mandato_ (o avrebbe, se fosse terza persona singolare) _il programma per il concerto così presto._

oppure come dicevo:

_Veramente non sapevo che le avrei mandato_ (o _avrebbe_) _il programma per il concerto così presto._

Con la preferenza della virgola dopo il "Beh" e senza dopo il "veramente". Penso che in italiano sarebbe meglio usare la virgola con il "beh".


----------

